# New to mice, from South Carolina



## Mage_Yewoqirife (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello! My name is Dani. I am a student in South Carolina and I just got my three little girls six days ago. Currently they are in a 10 gallor aquarium with cedar bedding, a wheel, a cardboard house and some paper towels for nesting.

Jesabelle (Jesi)









Rosalyn (Rosie)








Summer









I'm still learning and would love some hints on how to care for them. I've had hamsters before, so I have some rodent experience, but mice are quite a bit different. Also, I'm unsure if one (or two) of them are pregnant. I'll post about that in the Behavior Section...


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome! Sweet meece


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

Welcome! I'm from GA but go up to SC frequently.  Your mice are very cute, especially Rosie.

I would recommend getting them off the cedar bedding when this bag is used up though. Long term exposure can hurt their respiratory system. A lot of keepers use aspen which isn't much more expensive and is less likely to cause breathing problems.


----------



## Mage_Yewoqirife (Mar 1, 2011)

I wanted to buy Rosie for over two weeks before I actually could afford to. I kept telling the people at the pet store they weren't allowed to sell her and I could remind them all the time because they always came to eat at the Chickfila I work at. Haha.


----------



## MouseMischief (Feb 25, 2011)

Welcome!

Cedar bedding is a big no-no for small rodents. The oils in cedar cause upper respiratory infections that can actually kill small animals. I've found the only good use for cedar is as a flea repellent when added to a dog bed or tossed outside.

Be sure to check out the feeding forum - you'll learn a lot! Mice shouldn't have corn (causes cancer), and should avoid sunflower seeds (very high fat). If you believe one or two of your girls could be pregnant, you may consider offering a few mealworms a day, or some hard-boiled egg yolk. This will help make healthy babies. It will also make fat mice if you feed too much or when they are not pregnant/nursing.


----------



## Mage_Yewoqirife (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm not sure why I typed ceder, they are on aspen wood chips. I was just spaced out last night when typing this. Thanks for the advice, though!


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

MouseMischief said:


> Mice shouldn't have corn (causes cancer).


This is a myth. Mice naturally eat corn in the wild. In dried corn there can be fungus (aflatoxins), though. Human-grade corn is absolutely fine for rodents.

MM, if you have evidence to support your claim, can you post links? Thanks


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

WNTMousery said:


> This is a myth. Mice naturally eat corn in the wild. In dried corn there can be fungus (aflatoxins), though. Human-grade corn is absolutely fine for rodents.


Corn/maize is a man-made crop, so I dont see how they eat it in the wild.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

LOL

Mice are commensal to mankind. Wild mice eat crops that are grown by man, but corn is not man-made. LOL Selectively bred just like mice, yes, but not man-made. Doesn't make the mice or their environment any less wild.


----------



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

summer is stunning!


----------



## Mage_Yewoqirife (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------

